# Prince of Persia The Two Thrones



## Parthsingal (Aug 18, 2011)

When I install the game,just before the installation is complete an error appears regarding the 64-bit version. I continue and when I open the game's icon then an incompatibility issue appears with the processor.Everything else is fine but processor is not supported. I have an Intel i3 540 @ 3.07 G. Hz . I have installed the game from many sources but the same problem . Please help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What does the 64-bit error message say?

What sources have you installed the game from? (retail discs, downloads, ISOs, torrents, etc)


----------



## radnus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,Parthsingal..Welcome to TSF... Actually the game is not made to run on more than 2 cores..Thats why you are having the problem..Run the game by clicking pop.exe,when the window comes go to taskmanager(Alt+Ctrl+Delete) and select process,then click on the game and set affinity to only one core!! Click ok and then try running the game!!


----------



## Parthsingal (Aug 18, 2011)

radnus said:


> Hello,Parthsingal..Welcome to TSF... Actually the game is not made to run on more than 2 cores..Thats why you are having the problem..Run the game by clicking pop.exe,when the window comes go to taskmanager(Alt+Ctrl+Delete) and select process,then click on the game and set affinity to only one core!! Click ok and then try running the game!!



I opened up the game set the affinity to one core, but nothing happens.When I close and reopen it, again the affinity is set to 4 cores.


----------



## MasterKnives (Aug 22, 2011)

Run it in compatibility mode for windows service pack 3 /run as administrator. A friend of mine had the same problem with this game and he was forced into dual booting into windows xp. But he as on the 500 dollar beta to windows 7, called vista. So maybe windows 7 did something right.


----------

